# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > مشکلات کنکوریها (استرس، تست زنی و مطالعه) >  کمالگرایی بیش از اندازه در درس

## K0nkurii1111

سلام من بیش از اندازه توی درس خوندن کمال گرا هستم که دست خودم نیست وخیلی داره بهم ضربه میزنه مثلا وقتی دوروز خوب درس نخوندم و نتونستم برناممو درست اجرا کنم دیگه کل برنامه رو بی خیال میشم احساس میکنم دیگه هیچی نمیشه و آزمونو ول میکنم و انگیزم به کلی از بین میره و دیگه درس نمیخونم با اینکه از درون ناراحتم و حس بدی دارم و از دست خودم عصبانیم میبینم زمان داره تلف میشه ولی باز نمیتونم و انگیزه ندارم...یا مثلا یه روز دیر از خواب بیدار میشم دیگه حس خوبی ندارم و کل روز رو ول میکنم نمیدونم واقعا چمه و چیکار باید بکنم دوستان لطفا کمک کنید...مرسی

----------


## magicboy

قصد جسارت ندارم
 ولی این عادت کثیفیه
 مثل رندخوانی... ینی شما قراره ساعت 9 شروع کنی به درس تلفن زنگ میخوره میشه 9 و رب دیگه درس نمیخونی تا 10 بگی از 10 شروع میکنم 10 یه اتفاق دگ میفته میگی11 روز ****** میره و برای دلگرمی خودت شب میشینی برای فردا برنامه ریزی میکنی و فردا هم همین آش و همین کاسه این رند تعمیم پیدا میکنه تو هفته و همیشه منتظر شنبه های خیالی و طوفانی میمونی میگی من که این دو روز نخوندم پس این هفته رو بیخیال بعد تعمیم میکنه تو سال کنکور و میگی این چن ماهو نخوندم ایشالا سال بعد پر قدرت....

----------


## khaan

مشکل وسواس فکری هست

----------


## K0nkurii1111

ممنون دوستان...دقیقا همین موضوع باعث پشت کنکور موندنم شد :Yahoo (19): حالا چجوری درمانش کنم

----------


## AM24

> سلام من بیش از اندازه توی درس خوندن کمال گرا هستم که دست خودم نیست وخیلی داره بهم ضربه میزنه مثلا وقتی دوروز خوب درس نخوندم و نتونستم برناممو درست اجرا کنم دیگه کل برنامه رو بی خیال میشم احساس میکنم دیگه هیچی نمیشه و آزمونو ول میکنم و انگیزم به کلی از بین میره و دیگه درس نمیخونم با اینکه از درون ناراحتم و حس بدی دارم و از دست خودم عصبانیم میبینم زمان داره تلف میشه ولی باز نمیتونم و انگیزه ندارم...یا مثلا یه روز دیر از خواب بیدار میشم دیگه حس خوبی ندارم و کل روز رو ول میکنم نمیدونم واقعا چمه و چیکار باید بکنم دوستان لطفا کمک کنید...مرسی


آبجی منم عین شمام اگه علاج پیدا کردی به منم بگو
ممنون

----------


## rahaz

واای نگووو که منم این مشکل و دارم...این مشکلو خودمون باید ریشه کن کنیم..که ای کاااش هر چی سریعتر بشه....

----------


## Egotist

این ی وسواسه

کمالگرایی در کل خوبه اما افراط توش تخریب کننده اس

2راه داری :

یا بری پیش مشاور حرفای قشنگ قشنگ بزنه وقتت و هزینه بگیره ازت

یا بشینی سنگاتو با خودت بازکنی و راهتو مشخص کنی

یادت نره کمالگرایی ی موهبت خوب محسوب میشه ولی تو درس مشکل سازه

----------


## lily7

این مشکل رو خیلیا دارن
با خودت فکر کن حتی 10 دقیقه درس خوندن هم میتونه برای من تاثیر گذار باشه
حتی یه صفحه ...
من خودمم همچین اخلاقایی دارم که خیلی مشکل ساز شده ولی با این طرز تفکر خیلی بهتر شدم !
دفتر برنامه ریزی و وسواس اینکه ساعت مطالعه ی کم رو ثبت نمیکردم شرایط من رو بدتر کرده بود !!!!

----------


## saeedkh76

منم مشکل ساعت رو داشتم
مثلا ساعت یک شروع کنم اما چن دقه اینور اونور میشد دیگه یجوری بودم
برا همین تایمر گذاشتم
اینجوری دیگه مشکل وسواسی بودنت برطرف میشه

----------


## Lawyer

شما فکر کنم ساعت محور درس میخونی!
درمانش اینه که تکلیف محور بخونی!
مثلا نوشتی:از ساعت 8 تا 10 ادبیات!
بکنش:درس 1و2 ادبیات!(باتوجه به اینکه تجربم داری...خودت میتونی حدس بزنی مثلا 2درس ادبیات بخونی تو دوساعت  یا 1 درس یا...)

البته خودم به تایم خوندنمم توجه میکنما!
که بعضا 5 دیقه اینا اینور اونورم میشه!یا بیشتر...
ولی مهم نیس زیاد!
کیفیت فدای کمیت نکن لطفا!: )

اگه روزانه عقب میفتی بازم غصه نخور...
از وقت باقی موندت بهترین استفاده رو بکن فقط،این مهمه!
اوایل آزموناس!و آزمونا برنامه مرورم دارن...

در کل نگرانیت بیهودس!

موفق باشی

----------


## Sepideh 75

> سلام من بیش از اندازه توی درس خوندن کمال گرا هستم که دست خودم نیست وخیلی داره بهم ضربه میزنه مثلا وقتی دوروز خوب درس نخوندم و نتونستم برناممو درست اجرا کنم دیگه کل برنامه رو بی خیال میشم احساس میکنم دیگه هیچی نمیشه و آزمونو ول میکنم و انگیزم به کلی از بین میره و دیگه درس نمیخونم با اینکه از درون ناراحتم و حس بدی دارم و از دست خودم عصبانیم میبینم زمان داره تلف میشه ولی باز نمیتونم و انگیزه ندارم...یا مثلا یه روز دیر از خواب بیدار میشم دیگه حس خوبی ندارم و کل روز رو ول میکنم نمیدونم واقعا چمه و چیکار باید بکنم دوستان لطفا کمک کنید...مرسی


اگه یه روز دیر بلند شدی خودت رو موظف کن که از زمان استراحتت کم کنی یا این که سرعت درس خوندنت رو زیاد کنی یا شب دیر تر بخوابی
اگه دو روز درس نخوندی به خودت تذکر بده که باید ساعات درسی این دو روز رو تو روزای دیگه پخش کنی و جبران کنی
بجای این که خودت رو شماتت کنی با خودت مهربون باش خودتو ببخش و دنبال راه حل منطقی و درست باش ول کردن آزمون فرار کردن از واقعیته راه درست جبران کم کاری هاست

----------


## mahro0

دقیقا مشکل منم همینه  :Yahoo (19):  :Yahoo (19):

----------

